# Western New York - Planted Aquarium Club



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I am thinking about starting a plant club in the Western NY area.
I just thought I'd start a post to inquire about interest.
If you are interested, please post your thoughts.

I haven't given the specifics any though yet, but the club would probably start as an offshoot of the local aquarium society. (link in my signature)


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I would definitely be interested. I live in Rochester and there are no local fish clubs.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I live in Cortland NY(30 minutes south of Syracuse) This would be kinda far for me. I know like 10 people who live in Syracuse. Maybe we can have a once a year NY plant auction or something like that....


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## bveister (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey joshvito, you still thinking of starting that planted club?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

still thinking about it, I haven't seen much interest on here, and only a few members in my local fish club, Tropical Fish Club of Erie County. I was thinking it may be better to form a subgroup in the Tropical Fish Club, and we could have plant exchanges at the monthly meeting to start until we have enough "members" for a regular meeting.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

Im definately interested im in clarence please let me know if it happens

Sent from my A7-040 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll check with the club, and see if I can plan a plant based program for the May meeting. I am pretty sure I can bring guests to the meeting for free, and we can maybe set up a plant exchange too.

If you would be interested in attending Tuesday, May 15th at 7pm in Orchard Park, leave a message on this thread, and I will update it in the future.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds great thanks!

Sent from my A7-040 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Doesn't look like may is going to work for me. I'm still very much going to try and plan something soon.

TFCEC Member
Tropical Fish Club of Erie County


----------

